# ID14 MKII Loopback, Cubase + OBS > Can anyone help?



## MarcusD (Apr 29, 2021)

So,

just got one of these and for some reason I can't get the loopback feature to work in OBS when routing audio from Cubase using the loopback feature. I can't figure out if I'm doing something stupid, or there's an issue with something.

*Cubase Setting* 

1. Created a Cue mix to send the master output to channels 5 & 6 of the interface
2. Created an Input channel for OBS and set it to the Loopback input.
3. In the ID mixer, the incoming signal for 5 & 6 can be seen, and I've sent it to Cue A (also tried with turning the fader up)
4. Set the Loopback source to Cue A.
5. Made sure OBS is using the same sample rate as my other windows devices, and Cubase session.

Annnnnd, nothing happens? Tried using different loopback sources too and still no luck. Funny thing is, I can rout Loopback to record desktop audio into Cubase and it works fine. But for some reason can't get OBS to detect the signal...

Am I missing something?


----------

